# theift, DirectTV installer



## ainwl (Jan 19, 2012)

On November 20, 2008 a DirectTV tech. came to our house to install and hook up our new TV. His employee # is [XXXx######]. We are completely naïve about computers and technical equipment. We do not have a computer or email. The tech was very helpful in explaining how the new technology worked. We trusted him. However, before he left he asked for our new Samsung TV remote control saying that we would never need it again, as we had the D. TV remote. The way he termed it was, "I can take that (the remote) away for you since you wouldn't ever need it again." And he left with our new remote. Why would he ask for it at all? It was much later that I happened to think that it was odd that he should ask for the remote and that in fact I very much needed it. But time had passed and I felt very silly to have allowed him to talk me out of it to begin with. If we ever use that TV without Direct TV, we need the remote. We are an elderly couple and he took us:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

While I don't agree to what he did, I am not sure it constitutes theft, as he told you he was taking it. You had the opportunity to refuse.


----------



## ainwl (Jan 19, 2012)

You are correct.


----------



## bikenski (May 25, 2010)

1. If it was a DirecTV installer took your remote, why is this posted in the Dish forum?

2. If this incident happened over three years ago, what are you seeking by posting this information now?

3. Without an email account or computer, how did you post on this forum?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moved to a more appropriate forum ...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bikenski said:


> 1. If it was a DirecTV installer took your remote, why is this posted in the Dish forum?
> 
> 2. If this incident happened over three years ago, what are you seeking by posting this information now?
> 
> 3. Without an email account or computer, how did you post on this forum?


Those are all excellent questions.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bikenski said:


> 1. If it was a DirecTV installer took your remote, why is this posted in the Dish forum?
> 
> 2. If this incident happened over three years ago, what are you seeking by posting this information now?
> 
> 3. Without an email account or computer, how did you post on this forum?


2+3=4. They now have Internet.

It does seem rather strange about the Remote. It not as if an OEM TV remote is a high value item.

My guess, you can find a OEM replacement Remote on eBay for cheap if you really need it.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

this is the kind of nonsense you get to deal with being a tech for directv. More than likely he asked for your remote to use for your installation, like to change the inputs, and you 3 years later cant find it. unbeleivable


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

what's a theift?


PS. You can buy a universal remote for as little as $20 that can replace the TV remote.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a similar situation when I upgraded from a receiver to a DVR. The tech suggested since my old remote was programmed for my TV that I keep it and he take the new one instead. Sounded good to me, but I didn't know at the time he was taking the RF remote which I would later want. I'm thankful it didn't cost me a fortune to buy an RF remote, so it wasn't a major thing in the big picture. I just felt 'taken' when I learned here that the DVRs came with the RF remote.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

ainwl said:


> On November 20, 2008 a DirectTV tech. came to our house to install and hook up our new TV. His employee # is [XXXx######]. We are completely naïve about computers and technical equipment. We do not have a computer or email. The tech was very helpful in explaining how the new technology worked. We trusted him. However, before he left he asked for our new Samsung TV remote control saying that we would never need it again, as we had the D. TV remote. The way he termed it was, "I can take that (the remote) away for you since you wouldn't ever need it again." And he left with our new remote. Why would he ask for it at all? It was much later that I happened to think that it was odd that he should ask for the remote and that in fact I very much needed it. But time had passed and I felt very silly to have allowed him to talk me out of it to begin with. If we ever use that TV without Direct TV, we need the remote. We are an elderly couple and he took us:


November 20, 2008????:nono2:


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I had a similar situation when I upgraded from a receiver to a DVR. The tech suggested since my old remote was programmed for my TV that I keep it and he take the new one instead. Sounded good to me, but I didn't know at the time he was taking the RF remote which I would later want. I'm thankful it didn't cost me a fortune to buy an RF remote, so it wasn't a major thing in the big picture. I just felt 'taken' when I learned here that the DVRs came with the RF remote.


Now a days, receivers don't come with remotes. We are directed not to change them out unless there is something wrong with the old one. Also, we only use RF if the customer requests it, or it is necessary. We order remotes separate from the receivers.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Manctech said:


> Now a days, receivers don't come with remotes. We are directed not to change them out unless there is something wrong with the old one. Also, we only use RF if the customer requests it, or it is necessary. We order remotes separate from the receivers.


That's funny because every DVR I have has had a Remote with it and I have now about 12 Remotes in my house several which are RF.

When did they change their Policy?

Also, i had a Tech take my 16 Port Multiswitch when he Replaced it with a SWM 16 or 2 SWM 8s. I had to call Directv to contact him to have him bring it back.

So perhaps he knew someone who needed a TV Remote and figured he could make $20 selling them this Remote he had just finagled from you. :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Richierich said:


> That's funny because every DVR I have has had a Remote with it and I have now about 12 Remotes in my house several which are RF.
> 
> When did they change their Policy?


No idea, but when my HR34 came, the remote was packaged separately and not in the HR34 box. My guess is with so many upgrades from SD to HD, why not let the customer keep the old remote if it is still working? May not seem like much for each customer, but taken in whole, it could add up to some savings less techs that sell them on ebay. :eek2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, but even with my Upgrades I have been getting Remotes so it must be a recent change to save money by letting customers keep their old remote and not sending them a new one.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

ainwl said:


> ....We are completely naïve about computers and technical equipment. We do not have a computer or email. The tech was very helpful in explaining how the new technology worked....We are an elderly couple


Maybe he took it because it kept you from pressing any unnececssary buttons and screwing up your setup. Which kept him from having to return weekly on a service call to correct it.

Just a thought.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Yes, but even with my Upgrades I have been getting Remotes so it must be a recent change to save money by letting customers keep their old remote and not sending them a new one.


Think what we're seeing here is "retail" packaging verses installer's packaging.
I remember the boxes having everything in them, but those boxes were printed and "all fancy", while the installer last here had a "plain brown wrapper", where cables and anything else came from his truck.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe he took it because he is a crook. These are the kind of crooks that give installers a bad name. Why would a customer lie about a crooked installer steeling from them. Installers are sometimes crookded. period!!!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Dave said:


> Maybe he took it because he is a crook. These are the kind of crooks that give installers a bad name. Why would a customer lie about a crooked installer steeling from them. Installers are sometimes crookded. period!!!


It's possible. I am more curious why it took over 3 years to mention it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> It's possible. I am more curious why it took over 3 years to mention it.


The OP has dial-up. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> The OP has dial-up. :lol:


:lol:......That's funny!


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> It's possible. I am more curious why it took over 3 years to mention it.





veryoldschool said:


> The OP has dial-up. :lol:


Or maybe the OP hasn't changed the channel in three years :nono2:...


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Just come to the forum, drop a bomb and leave. Cheeze.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't think of any _good_ reason why the guy would take the remote.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

It's possible he left with the remote since they wouldn't need it, but I don't see that as a big deal. I can't find the original remote for one of my TV's, but it's not because the installer took it, I tossed it in a drawer or box and probably threw it out myself later.

Anyway, if the OP ever leaves DirecTV, they can keep the DirecTV remote for use with the TV, just slide the switch at the top to TV.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had a so-called 'universal' remote that didn't require learning at least a few things from the old remote. And, of course, the D* remote isn't a learner. I always keep the original remote. I probably even have some for devices that have gone to the great home theater in the sky...need to clean up my stash.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I smell a troll!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The OP has dial-up. :lol:


What is this Thang you refer to as Dialup??? :lol:

Is that something you use to Dial a Person on the Phone???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One would think that *if* this actually happened...the person(s) would be talking to the appropriate folks at DirecTV as opposed to making their very first post to report this here. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One would think that *if* this actually happened...the person(s) would be talking to the appropriate folks at DirecTV as opposed to making their very first post to report this here. :nono2:


While this_ is_ an "odd post", let's not be too quick to alienate a new member to the forum.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

OTOH, when I had FiOS TV installed I asked the tech if I could have a second FiOS remote. He agreed readily and we now have "his" and "her" dueling remotes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> While this_ is_ an "odd post", let's not be too quick to alienate a new member to the forum.


It's way beyond odd...every time it gets re-read...it gets curiouser and curiouser... 

There's evidence of "hmmmm..."

1) The original poster stated they have no e-mail or computer - wonder how he posted the post... :nono:
2) They remembered the *exact date *of the original install in 2008...possible...but suspect...
3) Had the *ID number *of the installer (I know I keep good notes and documentation...but.....)...
4) He's from Sacramento for goodness sake...that should be a clue... :lol:


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

The original post is now in my top 100 favorite message board posts of all time.

Don't ask me what the rest of the top 100 is as it does not really exist.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's way beyond odd...every time it gets re-read...it gets curiouser and curiouser...
> 
> There's evidence of "hmmmm..."
> He's from Sacramento for goodness sake...that should be a clue... :lol:


"That clue" may explain it. :lol:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's way beyond odd...every time it gets re-read...it gets curiouser and curiouser...
> 
> There's evidence of "hmmmm..."
> 
> ...


My mom kept logs for decades.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to think my brother-in-law kept logs, but it turns out he burns them in his wood stove.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I used to think my brother-in-law kept logs, but it turns out he burns them in his wood stove.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I used to think my brother-in-law kept logs, but it turns out he burns them in his wood stove.


And from another thread, that would be when he would "log in"?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

cariera said:


> Maybe he took it because it kept you from pressing any unnececssary buttons and screwing up your setup. Which kept him from having to return weekly on a service call to correct it.
> 
> Just a thought.


That would be an extreme elitist view.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Richierich said:


> That's funny because every DVR I have has had a Remote with it and I have now about 12 Remotes in my house several which are RF.
> 
> When did they change their Policy?
> 
> ...


Your case is a perfect example of removing the remotes from tech & drop shipped boxes. More waste cut. Also, they are now not including the user manual. Less waste and reduced costs (to DirecTv anyway).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> what's a theift?
> 
> PS. You can buy a universal remote for as little as $20 that can replace the TV remote.


While a universal remote may take care of most of the major functions of the TV, there is a chance you may lose some of the features without the original.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not features that haven't been used in 3 years.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not features that haven't been used in 3 years.


"Yes & no", as some are the only way to get into the TV's menu.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, VOS, that was a bit of a joke.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

C'mon, ladies. The original post was a spoof. A post about a missing remote 3 yrs later from a home without internet capability? Really.

Regardless, the fact is in 2008 most installers were subcontractors (at least they were for DIRECTV). It was common practice to leave with as much legacy equipment from your house as they could steal.

I have had installers ask for old dishes, LNB's, receivers, remotes, cables, barrel connectors, coax, etc. They would openly admit, when challenged, that they needed the materials for personal needs or "for a friend". It was a common practice to "sell" liberated hardware on the "black market".

I have a friend who was a contractor/installer and he told me this was part of the game going back many years before 2008. Nowadays most installers are card carrying DIRECTV employees who do not behave as described by the OP.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"say-what" said:


> It's possible he left with the remote since they wouldn't need it, but I don't see that as a big deal. I can't find the original remote for one of my TV's, but it's not because the installer took it, I tossed it in a drawer or box and probably threw it out myself later.
> 
> Anyway, if the OP ever leaves DirecTV, they can keep the DirecTV remote for use with the TV, just slide the switch at the top to TV.


You're not supposed to keep them, they want them back.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> You're not supposed to keep them, they want them back.


Not anymore really. ERPS will start shipping without remotes soon so that people just use the old one. Most people send back the new remote so they didn't have to program it. I've never seen a charge for a non returned remote. The cost to refurb vs new is not worth it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I just follow the instructions literally. I've returned three boxes in the past few weeks and the instructions specifically said to put the remote, band stop filter and DECAs in the envelope. It wasn't a big deal either way, I rarely use them anyway and only need one.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't even know what to say to this thread!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I don't even know what to say to this thread!


Somebody set up us the bomb


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

My installer took my TV, saying I wouldn't need it to view the programs they would be beamed into my mind.

I think I've been had.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Bradman said:


> My installer took my TV, saying I wouldn't need it to view the programs they would be beamed into my mind.
> 
> I think I've been had.


An excellent way to avoid the commercials ...


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Receivers can be ordered with or without remotes now. I can still get them included and yes the dvr always has an RF remote in the box.

They changed this last year sometime, but it all how you put your order in. They also do not have cables in any of the receiver boxes any more, they come separately, and now with the option of no remote in the box, they put a remote in with the cable pack. 

I assume you can order dvrs with IR remotes, but so far they keep ordering them with RF and come in the cable packs. Green label for IR, orange for RF

I would have never given away a samsung remote, they have special keys on them along with the colored keys like the directv remote. But again the owner allowed him to take it, thats not stealing.

Ive ended up with several things at some houses. Sometimes i can tell if they dont want something and just ask if they dont need it. Ive left with 13" tvs before, remotes, dish network dishes, stereos, and even a flat screen 32" tv out of a camper. Most rvers dont want the old SD autoaim and/or in motion SD domes, i usually take those as well, some of them work for dish network HD. One guy said he wanted to keep his dome, so i neatly packed it away in his trailer, by the time i was done the wife insisted that i take it with, who wants to travel around the country with that thing using their limited storage space....

Most of the time i make an offer if they dont want it, most people just give it to you.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah ... 

Here's the official notification of the new DIRECTV policy called; 

"Transition to Standalone Remotes."

Don't know exactly when it recently took effect, but anyway.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I for one have a problem with DirecTV stating in the PDF
Note: The RC65RX should only be used if the customers installation requires it.

That means to me DirecTV doesn't want a customer to have an RF capable remote unless required. The customer should be able to decide if HE/She want RF not DirecTV or their tech.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It's all about the $$$.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Blurayfan" said:


> I for one have a problem with DirecTV stating in the PDF
> Note: The RC65RX should only be used if the customers installation requires it.
> 
> That means to me DirecTV doesn't want a customer to have an RF capable remote unless required. The customer should be able to decide if HE/She want RF not DirecTV or their tech.


Actually, I think that has more to do with the fact the rc65rx only works with hx24 and above models in terms of the two way communication setup, where as the rc65r works with any, so why give away the rx model that costs more when someone has equipment that can't take advantage of the advanced setup that costs more?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Actually, I think that has more to do with the fact the rc65rx only works with hx24 and above models in terms of the two way communication setup, where as the rc65r works with any, so why give away the rx model that costs more when someone has equipment that can't take advantage of the advanced setup that costs more?


The only two other remotes listed are IR only (RC65, RC65X).

Note: The original RF remote has been discontinued.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

The SD TV I have would be useless for me to change settings on it. The manual push buttons on TV does not cover the entire functions on the remote to video settting like pp and video. I recently donated a steroeo reciever to needy people org and I gave them the wrong remote. Now i can't opertate my Technics CD player. Original remotes are more valuable than you think. So lay off the elderly couple. You will be in their shoes one of these daysand will be asking for help.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I think RF remotes should come with every install no matter what kind of box it is. I just don't see a benefit with going with an IR-only remote in this day and age when most hardware is hidden inside nice looking cabinets with no clear line-of-site to the IR sensor. Only thing good about an IR remote is the batteries last longer.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> I think RF remotes should come with every install no matter what kind of box it is. I just don't see a benefit with going with an IR-only remote *in this day and age when most hardware is hidden inside nice looking cabinets* with no clear line-of-site to the IR sensor. Only thing good about an IR remote is the batteries last longer.


What? When did that happen? My nice looking cabinet has glass doors.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"NewForceFiveFan" said:


> I think RF remotes should come with every install no matter what kind of box it is. I just don't see a benefit with going with an IR-only remote in this day and age when most hardware is hidden inside nice looking cabinets with no clear line-of-site to the IR sensor. Only thing good about an IR remote is the batteries last longer.


Except of the 20 million customers DirecTV has, I'll bet no more than 10% use rf. heck, most cable companies have many boxes that don't even work with rf. most people don't hide their equipment.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I disconnected my Slingbox which requires IR in order to be able to use my Remote in RF so when I am out in my Jacuzzi Hottbub I can skip thru commercials or change the channel while listening TV (I have Klipsch Outdoor Speakers) or when I am in another room but can hear the game I can Skip thru commercials.

That's how much I Love RF!!!


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm not going to say you lost the remote but you really shouldn't have let him take it. I'm not sure how he would even feel right asking for something like that. Technically, it's not stealing because you gave it to him however he somewhat was lying when he persuaded you to do so.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Richierich said:


> I disconnected my Slingbox which requires IR in order to be able to use my Remote in RF so when I am out in my Jacuzzi Hottbub I can skip thru commercials or change the channel while listening TV (I have Klipsch Outdoor Speakers) or when I am in another room but can hear the game I can Skip thru commercials.
> 
> That's how much I Love RF!!!


Confused why you would disconnect the slingbox as the RF remotes still send out IR signals for tv functions and other devices even in RF mode.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> Confused why you would disconnect the slingbox as the RF remotes still send out IR signals for tv functions and other devices even in RF mode.


Because the sling no longer functioned with the the receiver set to RF mode.


----------



## nusatman (Jan 9, 2011)

TAK3210 said:


> I can't think of any _good_ reason why the guy would take the remote.


maybe he needed it for his TV???:nono2::eek2:


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

nusatman said:


> maybe he needed it for his TV???:nono2::eek2:


That's one of the _bad_ reasons that did cross my mind.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I smell a troll!


 Actually, I smellt a trollt! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Because the sling no longer functioned with the the receiver set to RF mode.


EXACTLY!!! :hurah:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jasonblair said:


> Actually, I smellt a trollt! :lol:


And Not a Good One At That!!! :lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why is this thread even still open. The op hasn't been back and it's down to nothing but nonsense.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Because I need more time to retort to the Sacramento cracks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Main screen turn on


----------



## Bizarroterl (Oct 20, 2006)

You have your welcome to dbstalk. Nice place, eh?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## ds2992 (Feb 9, 2012)

Richierich said:


> That's funny because every DVR I have has had a Remote with it and I have now about 12 Remotes in my house several which are RF.
> 
> When did they change their Policy?
> 
> ...


They changed their policy when they found out people had 12 remotes sitting around their houses.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ds2992 said:


> They changed their policy when they found out people had 12 remotes sitting around their houses.


Well it was about time they changed their Policy.

Glad I could be of some Help to Directv.

Now where is that Troll that started this Thread about a 3 year old theft and then he left and hasn't come back??? :lol:

Simply Amazing.


----------

